# Lost yellow cataract oar



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

Does this ever work? When I lose stuff I figure it's the penalty for poor rigging or a bad line. Always chalked it up as a lesson learned. Or that's my excuse for having 27 paddles and 15 oars.


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

RIVER BOOTY!


----------



## pearen (Apr 28, 2007)

What oar tethers were you using? Don't see any in the picture.


----------



## Kurt Backofen (Jun 21, 2016)

Yes, Im an idiot! 
Wish I had time to explain the situation to all the "Boulder type know it alls"
Just looking for my oar, so we can get out & have my kids & their friends lose some more "BOOTY", thanks D-Bags...


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

I hope you find it


----------

